# PS3 with backward compatibility



## rambo64 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thinking of picking up a used PS3 from Craiglist or Pawn Shop. How do I know which one is backwards compatbile with the old Play Station Games? Is there a range of model or serial nrs?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Looking for a B/C PS3 is easy if you know what to look for and here is a list of B/C models for you

60GB - CECHA and CECHC (CECHC used Software Emulation for B/C)

20GB - CECHB

80GB - CECHE ( B/C with Software Emulation)

So this is the list of B/C PS3's, personally I would look to get the models with the PS2 chip if I could, since I have come across some instances where some PS2 games wouldn't load up with the latter 60GB and 80GB which used software emulation for B/C.


----------



## rambo64 (Aug 2, 2010)

tks.


----------



## AustinfromHouston (Sep 29, 2008)

When I bought my PS3, I think the new B\C PS3's were going for around $500 - it was some sort of Metal Gear special edition PS3. I got mine on sale for $250, and it's not B\C, but for that price difference I could flat out buy a separate PS2 and still come out ahead.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

If you haven't gotten one already, be sure to test the unit before paying for it. You don't want to get a console with the YLOD (yellow light of death). They aren't anywhere near as common as RROD 360s, but it's still something to look out for.


----------

